# Carry while hunting



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its been a while since I've gone hunting, I used to be into deer and squirrel hunting in my teenage years but life has just gotten me out of the woods. However this year I might have access to some land where I could hunt again if I choose to do so. Back when I was into hunting meth really wasn't the problem that it is now, and from what I understand its not uncommon to run into remnants of labs while out in the woods. I was wondering how many of you hunters carry a handgun for 2 legged predators in addition to your hunting arm or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

No I think not. There was one person that got into a gun battle near his Jeep. He lost his young life and they never did catch who did it, likely more than one attacker.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I carry a handgun when bow hunting, usually a .44 or .357 ever since walking up on two big bears in two weeks. I am rarely unarmed in the woods, but if I have a rifle, seldom carry a handgun other than a .22 for grouse


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my early years, I never carried a pistol when hunting. Now, I always carry when in the woods.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Always. I've run across some strange folks wandering around out there.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, if you have it, might as well carry it. These day's with poachers, trespassing, drugs (doubtful you'd run into a meth lab, unless it was a van or something).., snakes, and those damn killer mosquito's you never know what you might need it for......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

P3-AT in my left breast pocket and G-19 @ 3 o'clock, with a Savage 110 or Rem 7600 in 30/06,or Hawkeye Compact in 243.
Later on a Thompson Black Diamond in 50 cal

I blasted a 243 off a half hour ago and scared the scat out of a early rising ****.
I didn't miss it,I was just blasting one off in a target, which is next to the compost pile, and a black and white critter ran.

Maybe it was a skunk:-?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i do sometimes


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

In my state, it's against the law to carry a pistol while hunting game that can't legally be hunted with a handgun. If you're bow hunting deer and run into trouble, the DEP say's too bad. Defense or survival isn't their concern.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is not just drugs. Some natural nut jobs want to kill you just for hunting in the same area. Personally, I would carry when legal. Game commissions can be funny about firearms when bow hunting. Know the law and the potential penalties for not conforming.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

ABC, Brother!
Always
Be
Carrying

I go to Walmart, Home Depot, Kroger, everywhere except work (company policy), my daughters school, and the post office with my pistol. When I go into the back country, I go with a much larger gun open carry, and my concealed carry. If I'm hunting, then I have a rifle or shotgun too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much carry all of the time. I gave up hunting but when I am walking my land I am armed. Makes not sense not to be IMO


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I used to hike off the trails with a compass and ran across 4 operating stills in my wandering (found several more cooled down stills back then). One still was cooling down, one was smelling strong of mash bubbling but no one in sight so I kept walking barely looking up. The other 2 were producing and I purchased a quart from both and walked on. I always carried (had bear troubles before so I carried) but never had problems with the locals.

At the 3rd still one of the guys pointed his gun at me but cash and my tongue talked, darn good shine but probably 140+ proof.

If you can do so legally tuck a pistol in you belt in back but you will probably never need it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I would. Back in the 1980's in Central PA, it was not unheard of for some poor hunter to be robbed of his rifle and coat and even boots if they were of high quality. My Dad didn't one of my Uncles told me he always had a Ruger 357 Mag on him in the woods. It was probably illegal then but, like he said to me; it's better to alive and receive a citation than the alternative.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> At the 3rd still one of the guys pointed his gun at me but cash and my tongue talked, darn good shine but probably 140+ proof.


There is a good lesson in this. Pulling your gun and squeezing the trigger on someone can get expensive with legal fees. Sometimes a Benjamin or two is a cheaper alternative. Why do you think Navy Seals carry $500 to $3000 in cash when they deploy? And they have no fear of legal issues.

So if you accidentally walk up on a dope farm or meth operation and you have two choices, shoot it out and hope for the best or surrender, maybe there is a third option. Buy a bunch of meth and get out as fast as possible. Then dump the drugs when you get way out of site.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

And come January in Texas I'll be open carrying my sidearm while hunting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Pretty much carry all of the time. I gave up hunting but when I am walking my land I am armed. Makes not sense not to be IMO


In the State of Michigan there is this law.

Cite: NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT) Act 451 of 1994

324.43510 Carrying or transporting firearm, slingshot, bow and arrow, crossbow or trap; license required;
exception; applicability to taking of wild animal.

Sec. 43510. (1) Subject to subsection (2) and except as provided in section 43513, a person shall not carry or transport a
firearm, slingshot, bow and arrow, crossbow, or a trap while in any area frequented by wild animals unless that person has in
his or her possession a license as required under this part.

(2) This act or a rule promulgated or order issued by the department or the commission under this act shall not be construed
to prohibit a person from transporting a pistol or carrying a loaded pistol, whether concealed or not, if either of the following
applies:
(a) The person has in his or her possession a license to carry a concealed pistol under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435.
FIREARMS LAWS OF MICHIGAN - 2013
Page 59
(b) The person is authorized under the circumstances to carry a concealed pistol without obtaining a license to carry a
concealed pistol under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435, as provided for under any of the following:
(i) Section 12a of 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.432a.
(ii) Section 227, 227a, 231, or 231a of the Michigan penal code, 1931 PA 328, MCL 750.227, 750.227a, 750.231, and
750.231a.
(3) Subsection (2) does not authorize an individual to take or attempt to take a wild animal except as provided by law.

The way I see it as well as some counsel says I have to wear orange,have a 5 round mag for CFR, and a valid base(small game) license on my person on my own property

So the 20" A1 clone and 20-30 rounds mags are out.
My AR pistol with them are fine,since it's registered as a pistol, able to carried under my CPL.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I carry every time I'm in the field if legal. It's very visible also since it is in a drop holster strapped to my leg. I've never had to pull it however it has helped to diffuse some tough discussions with those who think that nobody should hunt in "their area" in a WMA.

1895gunner


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, Gallop and Fool that's a good idea to carry some cash just in case. If I do hunt I'll be carrying either my Mosin or my shotgun, not that I don't have faith in them but I would feel a lot better if I was carrying my .40


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In Texas, any CHL holder can legally carry their concealed handgun for defense anywhere firearms are allowed while hunting, regardless of game or season.
Like Jak said, in January, this will change to allow open or concealed, but still only by a license holder.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I always figure I have a right to be armed. Hiking, back-packing or hunting it makes no difference.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

For those that carry while hunting, in addition to the long arm//bow that your hunting with what handgun to do you carry. Part of me wanted to get a 6 inch .357 but the other part think thats a waste of money and that I should just carry my .40


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Every person you encounter hunting will likely be armed. I intend to not bring a knife to a gun show. I have had two different clowns try to throw me off the back part of my property during shot gun season. I do not appreciate that sort of interaction on my property.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

toolmanky said:


> For those that carry while hunting, in addition to the long arm//bow that your hunting with what handgun to do you carry. Part of me wanted to get a 6 inch .357 but the other part think thats a waste of money and that I should just carry my .40


If you're hunting and concerned about attack I'd carry my everyday pistol. Why buy a .357 when the .40 is what you're comfortable with. Instead spend a few dollars for a concealed carry holster.

I've never hunted on public land, only private land. Where I now live there isn't anything likely to attack me (except the darn skunks) so I don't carry a pistol. When I lived in NC the bears were enough of a problem that I carried a pistol.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh -aren't you already carrying enough fire power to handle most problems?
I would say if it makes you happy then do it-I have carried my 357 when deer hunting and squirrel hunting
but really packing 20 thirty round mags ?what are you hunting gay mutant bikers? get real!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> ahh -aren't you already carrying enough fire power to handle most problems?
> I would say if it makes you happy then do it-I have carried my 357 when deer hunting and squirrel hunting
> but really packing 20 thirty round mags ?what are you hunting gay mutant bikers? get real!!


And for those of us who hunt with a bolt action or muzzle loader?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> And come January in Texas I'll be open carrying my sidearm while hunting.


If I'm not mistaken, you can already OC in the National Forest. I ALWAYS OC'd in Sam Houston and Big Thicket (1991 through 2001). Occasionally wandered into a game warden who never gave it another thought.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> ahh -aren't you already carrying enough fire power to handle most problems?
> I would say if it makes you happy then do it-I have carried my 357 when deer hunting and squirrel hunting
> but really packing 20 thirty round mags ?what are you hunting gay mutant bikers? get real!!


In another forum I participate in, a forum member just recently recounted a time when he was out in the back country and turned a corner to find two trucks, one stuck in the mud and 7 guys working to get the truck out. He described them as heavily tatt'd and multiple face piercings. They also weren't dressed for the woods and had no outdoors equipment with them. The inference was that they were probably running meth.

You never know when you'll kick over a hornets nest.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> ahh -aren't you already carrying enough fire power to handle most problems?
> I would say if it makes you happy then do it-I have carried my 357 when deer hunting and squirrel hunting
> but really packing 20 thirty round mags ?what are you hunting gay mutant bikers? get real!!


I don't know about 20 mags, I think 10 would do . In all seriousness though I understand where your coming from, its just with how things have changed I don't know how comfortable I would be walking in the woods carrying my single shot .410 or my .22 with nothing backing it up anymore. I used to make fun of all the guys I'd see during deer season that had a high powered rifle, a big a** revolver and several full ammo belts along with a grossly over sized bowie knife. Things are just different nowadays, but I do miss hunting and would love to get back into it.



> If you're hunting and concerned about attack I'd carry my everyday pistol. Why buy a .357 when the .40 is what you're comfortable with. Instead spend a few dollars for a concealed carry holster.
> 
> I've never hunted on public land, only private land. Where I now live there isn't anything likely to attack me (except the darn skunks) so I don't carry a pistol. When I lived in NC the bears were enough of a problem that I carried a pistol.


Great point fool, for the most part the most dangerous predator in the woods are the 2 legged variety but we have had a couple of black bear sightings hence why I was considering getting something with a bit more pop. Your right though about comfort, almost all of my handgun experience, the exception being airguns and a single action .22 revolver has been with auto loaders. It might be smarter for me to get a Glock 20 in 10mm and get the bear stopping power in the platform I know.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm going dove shooting Monday, but like they say, "Don't leave home without it!" Even though I live in the sticks and very few people are around, I always carry. It's just a life style.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I always carry a handgun in addition to my hunting platform. You may need it for any number of things not the least of which would be an armed poacher.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can already OC in the National Forest. I ALWAYS OC'd in Sam Houston and Big Thicket (1991 through 2001). Occasionally wandered into a game warden who never gave it another thought.


Unfortunately, you are mistaken.

Actually, Obama signed a law (totally unrelated in nature) that had a bylaw authorizing carry in national parks, in accordance with state laws. So basically, if you can do it in the state park, you can do it in the national park.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

National Forest and National Park are two totally different things.

Big Bend is a National Park (butted up against a State Park).

Sam Houston National Forest is a National Forest National Forests and Grasslands in Texas - Districts

Parks = Picnic Tables, more highly regulated.
Forest = Free to Pee anywhere you like. Basically a chunk of land in its natural state with little to no improvements.

Now it may be that there is a law that prohibits OC while in the National Forest but if there is, then it is unrelated to the law that prohibits or allows OC in National Parks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, yep, you are correct.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

if you smell "starter fluid" (either), or a rotten egg smell, get the hell outta there. 
Look, listen, learn. 
I would be very hesitant about any dealings with a doped out meth cook, I hear they are kinda paranoid. 
Just disappear, don't even let them know.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Washington you can open carry in national forests or concealed carry. I can concealed carry in national parks with the exception of federal buildings that are posted.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you can carry concealed or open anywere you want cause your right till you get caught.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

We have grizzlies here in Wyoming, in addition to black bears. When I'm hunting I usually have my rifle and my RSR in .454 as well as my EMP 9mm carry gun. I use the Ruger SRH for close in shots when presented. The rifle for those shots out there a ways. The EMP for 2 legged varmints should the need arise.


----------

